# [booting] error al arranque del sistemas

## sadonfa

Buenas, espero que les valla bien, nececito que me hagan el favor y me ayuden con un problema que tengo al iniciar mi nuevo sistema me sale el siguiente error:

```
 >>booting (initramfs) error: your real /dev is missing file required to boot (console and null)
```

De antemanos gracias. Soy nuevo  y espero me puedan ayudar.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has seguido el manual correspondiente la arquitectura de tu máquina?

¿Has utilizado la configuración manual del kernel o genkernel?

----------

## sadonfa

El manual lo e llevado paso a paso, y e instalado con genekernel.

----------

## quilosaq

¿que tienes en grub.conf?

----------

## lexming

Quizá esté relacionado con las siguientes opciones en la configuración del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y
> 
> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

 

Deberían estar activas. Hay un bug abierto al respecto con problemas similares: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368597

----------

## sadonfa

mi grup es :

```

default 0 

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.37-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genekernel-x86-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.37-gentoo-r4

vim:ft=conf: 

```

y si es este codigo:

```

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

```

como lo soluciono.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genekernel-x86-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

 

Arranca la máquina, monta la partición sda3 y comprueba que tiene una carpeta /dev con los archivos especiales /dev/console y /dev/null

----------

## sadonfa

Pero revisando en la carpeta dev los dos archivos estan, que devo hacer?

----------

## quilosaq

¿Que salida produce el comando 

```
mount
```

?

¿Puedes poner el contenido de tu archivo /etc/fstab?

----------

## sadonfa

El comando mount imprime lo siguiente:

```

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw, relatime)

/dev/sr0 on /mnt/cdrom type squashfs (ro,relatime)

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro,relatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw, nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type  sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k, mode=620)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid, noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/firware type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portege type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,realtime,devgid=85,devmode=664)

/dev/sda3 one / type ext3 (rw,relatime, errors=continue, barrier=0, data=writeback)

/dev/sda1 one /boot type ext2 (rw,relatime,error=continue)

none on /proc type proc (rw,realtime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime, size=10240k, mode=755 )

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

```

y el archivo fstab

```

/dev/sda1        /boot              ext2    defaults,noatime           1 2

/dev/sda3        /                    ext3     noatime                       0 1

/dev/sda2        none              swap    sw                               0 0 

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom    auto     noauto,user                 0 0

proc                /proc              proc     defaults                       0 0

shm                /dev/shm        tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

----------

## pelelademadera

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

```
rc-config list sysinit

rc-config list boot
```

que te devuelven?

----------

## quilosaq

Entiendo que estas arrancando con el CD de gentoo y creo que el /dev que ves es el que genera el CD al ejecutarse.

Para ver lo que tienes de verdad en tu (futura) partición raiz sigue los pasos del manual hasta el final del capítulo 3. Ejecuta los comandos que te indica:

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

y entonces mira el contenido de /mnt/gentoo/dev a ver si tienes console y null

----------

## cloudalmasai

El problema que describes me aquejo en mi reciente instalacion gentoo, se debe a que los stage3 de abril en adelante estan corruptos, para solucionar ese problema debes hacaer lo siguiente, o almenos eso hice yo para arreglarlo:

-entra en el livecd y monta como tu particon / en /mnt/gentoo, como dice el manual.

-cd /mnt/gentoo/dev

-ls mira el contenido de la carpeta

-si solo aparece un archivo null, rm null

-luego has MAKEDEV generic, esto tarda un poquito

-cd, desmonta tu particion y reinicia, ya deberia de solucionarse

----------

